# download.de schon bezahlt



## mehlohr (17 November 2008)

hallo liebe leute im forum,
ich bin auch ein Opfer von download.de geworden.
nur ich habe ein anderes problem.
ich habe mich von der Rechnung bzw. Mahnung einschüchtern lassen
und brav die 96€ bezahlt.(Vor 4 Wochen:unzufrieden
und da ich dieses Geld wohl nicht wiederbekommen werde, stelle ich
mir die Frage, was passiert wenn ich im nächsten jahr die 2.Rechnung
bekomme denn laut download.de habe ich einen 2.Jahresvertrag abgeschlossen.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

mfg
marc


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2008)

*AW: download.de schon bezahlt*

download.de führt zu Chip.de. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du die wirklich meinst.


----------



## webwatcher (17 November 2008)

*AW: download.de schon bezahlt*

vermutlich geht es um opendownload.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html


----------



## mehlohr (17 November 2008)

*AW: download.de schon bezahlt*

sorry,
ich meinte natürlich opendownload.de!


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2008)

*AW: download.de schon bezahlt*



mehlohr schrieb:


> sorry,
> ich meinte natürlich opendownload.de!


Das erklärt einiges. Es gibt dazu schon eine längere Diskussion, besser wäre, dort mitzudiskutieren.

Hier geht es weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html


----------

